# Verwaltung von Dateien (KDE)

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe jetzt unter kde 4 für die Verwaltung der Musik Amarok und für die Bilder Digikam. Was gibt es denn für die Verwaltung von Filmen/Videoclips und vielleicht pdf-E-Books? (unter kde oder allgemein)

----------

## franzf

Dolphin  :Razz: 

Nö, im Ernst. Versuch mal Tellico

http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Tellico?content=10030

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich schon in Benutzung. Ich suche so etwas wie Digikam, nur für Filme. 

Bangarang 

http://de.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Bangarang?content=113305

oder

Xt7-Player

http://de.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Xt7-Player?content=86197

scheinen interessant. Aber Bangarang ist ohne irgendeine Werzeugleiste oder irgendetwas zur Konfiguration und 

Xt7-Player bekomme ich bei mir nicht installiert.

----------

## franzf

```
PROJECT(Bangarang)

set( CMAKE_MODULE_PATH ${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/cmake/modules )

set( WITHTRANSLATIONS:BOOL YES )

FIND_PACKAGE(KDE4 REQUIRED)

FIND_PACKAGE(Nepomuk REQUIRED) #  :P Tada, wie war das nochmal mit Nepomuk? ;)
```

Bangarang requires nepomuk. mist...

Ansonsten heißt ein Fehlen von ToolBars/Menus nix schlechtes. Die UI schaut recht aufgeräumt auf. Die fehlenden Settings sind aber ein Manko.

Ich nehme an, dass sich Bangarang im Nepomuk-Index nach passenden MimeTypes umschaut...

Dss Xt7 nicht baut, verwundert auf einem aktuellen Gentoo nicht...

```
Requirements

-Qt3
```

Ansonsten war mal im Gespräch, dass kaffeine sowas wie amarok für Videos wird. Dann hieß es mit Phonon als amarok-multimediaengine sind eigentlich auch Videos möglich, die sollten auch indiziert werden. Aber scheinbar gibts jetzt nur die Möglichkeit, Musikvideos zu dem gerade laufenden Stück suchen zu lassen.

----------

